# angelerlaubnis ...



## Fr@nk (14. Oktober 2003)

hallo allerseits ,

früher , in meiner jugend war ich oft und gern angeln. war damals auch mitglied im DAV , habe sogar meine raubfisch- und salmonidenprüfung abgelegt. das war etwa bis 1985/86 ...

dann ging ich nie wieder angeln. 

jetzt habe ich den wassersport wieder neu entdeckt , sprich campingwagen und boot an der schönen havel. natürlich erwachte da der wunsch in mir mal wieder zu rute und rolle zu greifen.

kann mir jemand erklären wie ich da vorgehen sollte ? muss ich irgendwelche prüfungen neu machen ? was kostet der spass eigentlich heutzutage ?

frank


----------



## Norwegenprofi (14. Oktober 2003)

Herzlich Willkommen an Board Frank.

Hier mal ein Auszug von der DAV Homepage.


Frage: 
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in der Zeit von 1972 bis 1987 war ich Mitglied im DAV der DDR. Bedingt durch meinen Sohn (10 Jahre) ist die Leidenschaft wieder entfacht.

Mir ist bekannt, dass man zur Ausübung des Angelns einen Fischereischein benötigt und diesen nach Abschluss einer Fischerprüfung erhält.

Bei Recherche im Internet viel mir ein Artikel auf, der besagte, wer bis fünf Jahre vor Inkrafttreten des neuen Fischereigesetzes am 22.10.1992 Mitglied im DAV war und eine Raubfischqualifikation besaß, kann von der Fischerprüfung befreit werden. Dies betrifft allerdings Thüringen!!! Ist dies in Sachsen-Anhalt auch der Fall? 

Für Ihre Rückantwort herzlichen Dank.

H. G. 


Antwort: 
Sehr geehrter Herr G., 

ich habe mich mehrfach in der Rubrik "Frage der Woche" auf der DAV-HP mit diesem Problem beschäftigt. Sie können die einzelnen Beiträge gern noch einmal im dortigen Archiv nachlesen.

Unabhängig davon gebe ich Ihnen aber gern sinngemäß den Inhalt des entsprechenden Gesetzes Ihres Bundeslandes zur Kenntnis. In Sachsen-Anhalt besteht für jegliche Form der Angelei Fischereischeinpflicht, d.h. auch für das Angeln in sogenannten "Angelteichen".
Voraussetzung für die Erteilung eines Fischereischeins ist in der Regel die Vorlage eines Zeugnisses über das Bestehen einer staatlichen "Fischerprüfung".

Ausgenommen von der Prüfungspflicht sind: 

Berufsfischer mit entsprechendem Ausbildungsnachweis bzw. in der Ausbildung zum Fischwirt befindliche Personen

Inhaber eines am 3.Oktober 1990 noch gültigen DAV-Ausweises mit eingetragener "Raubfischqualifikation"

Ausländische Staatsbürger mit einem geeigneten Befähigungsnachweis zur Fischereiausübung (z.B. Angellizenz des Heimatlandes, Mitgliedsausweis eines Fischereivereins o.ä.)


Fischereischeine können ab dem vollendeten 14. Lebensjahr erteilt werden. Die Ausgabe der Fischereischeine erfolgt durch die unteren Fischereibehörden. 

Da Sie aus meiner Sicht nicht unter einen Punkt der Ausnahmeregelungen fallen, steht wohl vor Ausgabe des Fischereischeins die notwendige Prüfung. Dazu kann Ihnen unser Landesverband die notwendigen Informationen geben und bei Bedarf einen Lehrgang vermitteln. Sie erreichen den LAV ebenfalls recht leicht über die DAV-HP. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Sie bald wieder als DAV-Mitglied Ihrem Hobby nachgehen können und verbleibe 
mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Michael Winkel
Bundesgeschäftsführer  

Ich habe damals ca. 50,-DM für die Prüfung bezahlt. Im Land Brandenburg brauch man auch vor der Prüfung noch keinen Lehrgang ablegen. Was der kostet weiß´ich leider nicht.

Gruß Andy. #h


----------



## Fr@nk (14. Oktober 2003)

danke , das hilft doch schonmal weiter , einige hoffnungen zu zerschlagen ...


----------



## Norwegenprofi (14. Oktober 2003)

Ja leider, sorry. :c #t Aber das schaffst Du schon. :m


----------



## Fr@nk (14. Oktober 2003)

und wenn ichs dann geschafft habe ... vergiss dein hobby  ... dann werde ich die gewässer um potsdam leerangeln :q  :q  :q


----------



## Norwegenprofi (14. Oktober 2003)

Es sei Dir gegönnt, ich habe ja noch Norge. #: :q :m 

Und die Fische die ich hier nicht überlisten kann, schafft auch kein anderer. #t :m


----------



## Fr@nk (23. Oktober 2003)

gar nich so einfach an diese prüfungstermine ranzukommen ...

ich habe unlängst mit unserem ortsansässigen angelboss telefoniert und ihn mal nach terminen in der gegend gefragt:  "... ich rufe sie heute abend mal zurück ..." war die antwort auf meine frage ... darauf warte ich heute noch :-(

dann habe ich mal nach terminen in brandenburg gesucht , da ich eh jedes wochenende da bin .... aber nix gefunden.

wenn also jemand einen tip hätte , raum harz oder potsdam , wäre ich sehr dankbar.

frank


----------



## Norwegenprofi (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Fr@nk,

dann will ich Dir mal wieder helfen. Ich habe jetzt nur Informationen für Potsdam.

Nächste Prüfungstermine:

21.02.2004

15.05.2004

18.08.2004

13.11.2004

Anmeldepflicht 6 Wochen vorher. 

Weiter Infos unter 0331 / 289 158 6

Die Prüfung und Anmeldeformularitäten werden dann hier ablaufen.

Untere Fischereibehörde
Stadt Potsdam Friedrich-Ebert-Straße 79-81
14461 Potsdam 

Anglerboard: "Hier werden Sie geholfen" :q


----------



## Fr@nk (23. Oktober 2003)

dankeschön ...


----------

